# Genuine Fortis Flieger 595.10.46.1 in black coating?



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys, I came a cross a sales ad for a Fortis Flieger (10-15 years old) in black. The reference is 595.10.46.1 on the caseback, but when I google all I get is the normal version, I can't seem to find a black coated version.

So I'm asking the experts, is this original?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Guys, I came a cross a sales ad for a Fortis Flieger (10-15 years old) in black. The reference is 595.10.46.1 on the caseback, but when I google all I get is the normal version, I can't seem to find a black coated version.
> 
> So I'm asking the experts, is this original?
> 
> ...


Hi,

The watch looks genuine to me with the exception of both hour and minute hands.

Hands on this watch look similar to that in the Flieger series, while this black version belonged to Pilot Professional.

I don't have this exact model but I have a chronograph for your reference.

Hope this helps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Caseback numbers and reference numbers don't always correlate. A 596.18.41 is closest I can find but the dial is different. Generally 18 is always going to be black PVD so you'd have to figure out what goes in place of 596 and 41 to get that watch with the same hands/dial. That strap isn't original though.


----------



## Fusbal (Feb 9, 2017)

The numbers don't look quite right. 

The hands match up, but I can't find anything with those numbers.


----------



## Fusbal (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

On second thought it's probably assembled from one of these kits that I believe are fakes.
FORTIS FLIEGER ALL BLACK GENTS COMPLETE WATCH CASE SET CASE/DIAL WITH AUTO ROTOR | eBay


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f251/beware-fake-fortis-flieger-watches-ebay-3621922.html

See that thread, basically the same.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

The black one has the same longer serifs from the fakes thread. Also notice the orange part of the seconds hand is tapered where real ones have the same width the whole length. This one is deffinitely a fake, run from it.


----------



## Fusbal (Feb 9, 2017)

I tend to agree.


----------



## bentelus (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi 
To me it is a fake. If you download the Jubilee-Book from their website: http://www.fortis-swiss.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/FORTIS-100-Years-Jubilee-Book-2.pdf you can find the Flieger versions from that age on p.56. On the bottom is only the above mentioned chronograph. The silicone strap doesn`t look original as well.

Best


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys, thank you very much! I believe it is a fake as well. Could be a modded (PVD'ed) steelversion, but the link to the eBay kit with a black casing seems convincing. 

Thanks again. I've made inquiries to the seller to see if I can find out the origin of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree. I am not familiar with a PVD Flieger. And the hands are definitely not correct.


----------

